# Central Park NYC



## jgaliley (Mar 9, 2010)

We are looking to fill the second of two climber/pruner positions on the in-house crew here in Central Park. Please take a look at the job description and our web page here http://www.centralparknyc.org/site/PageNavigator/aboutcon_jobs_vol_careeropportunities

This is a great opportunity for any arborist and climber to work in one of the most dynamic urban environments in the country.

Josh 

Josh Galiley
Tree Care Supervisor
Central Park Conservancy


----------

